# Chain suck preventer



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

What's the best anti-chain suck device to use on my new Look 585?

I'd hate to drop a chain on to that lovely carbon bottom bracket.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

See this thread. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=174435

I talked to my mech. about one and he said if you have a properly adjusted derailer, you shouldn't have this problem. I haven't.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The Deda seems to work for me. Yeah, you *should* be able to adjust the chain drop right out of your system...But if you don't get it just perfect, the one time you do drop a chain...That would be the one time you could least afford to...Like in the final sprint of a long stage race..or when you are pulling out of the Starbucks patio in front of all your "riding" buddies..or you flat on a busy mountain pass road and have to get clipped in and downshift going uphll...
Put one on..if you never drop a chain..great. If you have one...you will not, for sure.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

+ 1 with Gnarly 928. 
I was reading the x-ref thread above and decided to order one. In a perfect world my front der. is dialed in ALL the time, however...there have been times when "not so much". My ego does not want to admit it and put this thing on, I need to tell myself to "suck it up princess and install the freakin thing".


----------

